# Tu nun auch mal kund ... ich hab bestanden ...



## Lindwyrm (20. Januar 2010)

Huhu Zusammen,

am Montag hatte ich meine Prüfung in Frankfurt a.M. und habe die Prüfung mit 60 Punkten nach Hause gefahren |supergri

Durchfallquote an diesem Prüfungstag von 0%

Aber das Ding war ja mehr eine Gruppenarbeit als eine Prüfung, wir saßen so eng zusammen da hatte man immer den Bogen seiner Nachbarn und des Gegenübers im Auge ...

Aber ich war gut vorbereitet, ich habe jeden Tag die Fragen durchgepaukt und wusste die dann auch alle schon auswendig ... Meine Tischnachbarn habens mir gedankt ^^

lG
Lindwyrm


----------



## Rockdog (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tu nun auch mal kund ... ich hab bestanden ...*

Na dann herzlichen ^^ Petri dir fürs jahr 2010


----------



## milos2009 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tu nun auch mal kund ... ich hab bestanden ...*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und wir hoffen das du bei den Fängen des Jahres 2010 am Ende drin bist


----------



## Eiwaz (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tu nun auch mal kund ... ich hab bestanden ...*

Hallo, 

ich häng mich mal mit dran und wünsche auch ein herzliches Petri #6 zur bestandenen Prüfung.

Ich hab meine Prüfung im März |kopfkrat und vorher noch den Kurs. Bin schon gespannt und hoffe es klappt alles |supergri


----------



## boot (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tu nun auch mal kund ... ich hab bestanden ...*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, und allzeit Petri Heil für dich,gut gemacht. lg ole


----------



## catfish 69 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tu nun auch mal kund ... ich hab bestanden ...*

ja von auch alles gute zur bestandenen prüfung!!und viel spass bei deinem neuen hobby!!!!


----------



## Silberkiesel (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Tu nun auch mal kund ... ich hab bestanden ...*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung und allzeit dicke Fische! #6

Viel Spaß bei Deinem neuen Hobby und und Petri |wavey:

LG 
Silberkiesel


----------

